# Anyone knows the title of this music?



## rationalise (May 27, 2011)

It is the background music between 7:30 to 9:00 of this movie clip: 




 Does anyone know the title? I've been searching sooo long for it!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

It's from JS Bach's cantata _Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme_, BWV 140, also known as _Sleepers awake_
eg, here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8MpkPbaWXg


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The guy in the movie seems to think it's by Mozart


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thus the irony of the statement, "Pretending to be a high-classed pub."


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Even if one didn't know what it was, it would be imposible to imagine that stylistically it is by Mozart.


----------



## rationalise (May 27, 2011)

Yes I agree! I feel it's not Mozart too! Doesn't feel like him.. Oh btw I found out it's Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme by Bach. Thank u everyone for your help!


----------

